# "No drives found" on startup



## alexjensentx (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay, so I'm building a new computer, here on the specs:

Rosewill 750watt ps
ASUS M2N Delux SLI mb
4GB Gskill DDR800 Ram
AMD 64bit 3gig processor
BFG 8600 512 vid card
WD 250gig HDD

Anyway, I'm really knew at this stuff and a friend of mine came over and help me put it all together. Then when I put in the Windows Vista disk it started the install, copied all the files, started the extraction, then got to the point where it said it had to restart, so I let it restart and when it started again it flashed a screen that said "No drives found" and went to the screen where I could choose the normal boot up or safe mode etc, well it doesnt matter what I choose, it just starts the whole process over again, before restarting it will show the little windows loading animation, then it will flash a blue screen and restart. Only thing is, in BIOS it shows my hard drive and my dvd drive. Is this a Vista issue or something to do with my hardware?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you install the SATA drivers at the F6 prompt while installing XP ?

You need to make a floppy with your sata drivers on it, once you press F6 XP will then prompt you to insert a floppy and select a driver


----------



## alexjensentx (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm installing Vista, is that the same for vista??


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

no, with vista when you are at the screen were you choose a drive there should be a section under that to install drivers


----------

